# Guardians Knot - Free Online Illustrated Novel



## GregTaylor (Jan 19, 2015)

Hello,

I'd like to share with you my *free online illustrated novel - Guardians Knot*. It's been in production for a while and we've just launched and released Episode 1 of the first act. We'll be releasing the episodes as regularly as we can, and have some bonus stuff on the site for those interested.

I'm a concept artist by profession so I've filled the Episodes with a combination of sketches and full page illustrations. The aim is to embrace the best qualities of written and illustrative work. 

Here's a * Trailer -* 






And some details taken from the website / where you can read the Episodes -
*( guardiansknot.com - Guardians Knot )*
_
In days of past, when feuds were solved by the edge of a blade. We find the harsh, savage lands of Goria. Torn apart by strife, the population long ago divided into clans. Leaders of which were men of war. The most powerful and brutal rose to become ruler, otherwise known as the Karken. Any who dared defy them were left for the crows.
In these dark times we follow the story of Nimalius Grom. The disgraced son of Brengar Blood Coat. Nimalius is forced to face the world outside of the safety of the clan. He must endure the poisoned land of Goria and unearth his fate.

‘Guardians Knot is a Free Online Graphic Novel set to be released thoughtout 2015. It’s a story of survival. As one man perseveres to find the lost knowledge of ancient kingdoms and learn from the mistakes of the past in order to protect the future.’ — G.Taylor, G.Edwards._


Some art taken from the story -
























I hope some of you enjoy reading it, feel free to subscribe / like and share if you'd like to be kept in the loop about the upcoming releases.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## risu (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow. That's pretty cool. Good job!


----------



## GregTaylor (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks Risu


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 20, 2015)

I love your style. I feel a real sense of immediacy to the artwork, almost as if I was catching glimpses of someone else's sketchbook while things were happening around me.
I wish you great things...


----------



## GregTaylor (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks CupofJoe, very kind of you to say.


----------



## Laurence (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the link! The lightning scene really made me feel like I was there.


----------



## GregTaylor (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad you like it Laurence 

An update as well - Episode 2 is out now along with an Origins Episode, check it out!

Guardians Knot - Free Online Graphic Novel


----------



## GregTaylor (Jun 18, 2015)

Episode 3 is now online to read.


----------

